# Filing A Lumpy



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Morning chaps,

Inspired by Blackie58 and his TAG version of the RLT29 I've managed to secure a Lumpy which I intend to file and fit to my '29 (sorry Mach, I know you don't like this combination but I really don't 'get' the skinny tyre-tread band its on now.)

Has anyone any advice/hints/tips on how to file solid end links because they are a lot chunkier than I bargained for!

Thanks for your help

IanB


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

If i was going at it, id see if someone had a linisher in their shed to take a bit off - the neatest job would be done with a milling machine tho - you know any engineers? How much do you need to take off?


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Sparrow.

As I don't even know what a linisher is you can probably guess that I don't know anyone with one.

I do however have a pretty well stocked car maintenance garage as its my other hobby (talk about extremes eh). So I have a grinder and various files etc.

I need to take it down from 20mm to 17mm


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

haha a linisher is basically a fixed belt sander you can use on metal.

I'm guessing you'll need to step the top of the bracelet in to allow some clearance for the lugs so the strap doesnt catch on the case - i'd still be tempted to sniff around to see if anyone would be able to mill off the sides for you - it'd be *a lot neater* than freehand... maybe someone on the forum has a hobby mill at home?

I suppose if you're equipped for cars you could have a go with a very fine file, but not to coarse or it'll go :bull*******: Taking off 1.5mm on each side will be a bit of a challenge, have you got a vernier gauge or a micrometer? That'd help. Plus you'll need to work out the lug clearance... then just a small drill bit to clear the springbar holes...


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Barreti said:


> Thanks for the reply Sparrow.
> 
> As I don't even know what a linisher is you can probably guess that I don't know anyone with one.
> 
> ...


Hello.

Have you thought of a dremell type tool to grind the pieces to size.

I have had some success on stainless end pieces. It will be slower but a lot more accurate at only

1.5mm each side

and going steady will not dis-colour the steel by the friction heat.

( I keep getting an image of an angle grinder with a steel disc at full tilt).

Good luck


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

EddyW said:


> Have you thought of a Dremell type tool to grind the pieces to size.


Dremel moto-tool is the way to go ! I swear by mine. :butcher:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Flat needle file, some vernier callipers, masking tape, soft jaws & vice to make it easier on you.

Take your time, don't take to much off & check each time. Easy to go too far & you can't add more metal if you crazy with power tools.

Should take a max of 15 minutes if done right.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Barreti said:


> Inspired by Blackie58 and his TAG version of the RLT29 I've managed to secure a Lumpy...


+1 ...Lumpy arrived today :thumbsup:

^^^ Thanks for the tips chaps.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As has been said, do it carefully...

I did it to my lumpy for the 29 , mark the endpieces with marker pen, 1.5mm each side and use a vice to hold it, then using a Dremmel slowly start filing, you might also want to consider extending the gap in the back of the end piece for getting your springbar tool in after its fitted, if too small it will be a pain to get off again..

Here is mine....

I had to search for the pic and found it on a sales ad I did *7 years ago* :shocking: *7 years*!!! Wheres it gone!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice job, Jason...that looks really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I had a go at this and didn't make too bad a job of it. The first end I did is average, though you can't tell without a very very close look, but I'm picky, and the second is absolutely perfect.

In the end it was a job for a Dremel, a flat diamond needle file and a round needle file and a bergeon spring bar removal tool.

The Dremel takes off the bulk, though with the very fine grinding wheel I had I could really take off tiny amounts.

The flat needle file was for taking off really small amounts, though as the bracelet is stainless and these are Solid End Links it's a labour of love to take anything more than just burrs off with a file.

The round file is to get the kak out of the slot for removing the spring bar that you have to elongate (A special Thanks to jasonm for that tip, its a disaster in waiting without doing that!)

You also have to scoop quite a bit out of the back of the link too, because the square edge jams against the watch case otherwise. I still haven't got mine properly free moving but its enough as it is - well for now anyway.

Thanks for the help guys.

Oh, with a link removed for my tiny wrists the watch now weighs in at a massive (for me) 168g so it really has transformed the watch.

I'll get photos when I can, but my camera is flat at the mo and the charger is in Spain (pillock!)


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

And here is a picture now I've finally figured out how to use Flickr

This is the not-so-good side so I'm quite pleased and have worn it every day since I finished it. It feels bulletproof and it probably is!


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

A few more now I've been able to get out into some decent light.



















And here is a shot of the clasp and showing just how chunky this lumpy is


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks superb. Right up my street.

Mike


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Almost a lumpy.

Looks great, good job.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now i know im in the minority here.....but....im not sure that it does it for me! now i love a lumpy, but it just looks odd.....the best ive seen is on a notched maratac


----------

